# ChynaSkye's Traincase (March '07)



## ChynaSkye (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, I've been slacking a bit... this is my first set of pics and honestly I do not have everything recorded yet. I've included a link to my Gallery, but if anyone would like me to, I can add the pics directly here... just let me know ;-)

Btw this is me... VERY minimal makeup lmao







http://www.specktra.net/gallery/brow...mageuser=19902


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 16, 2007)

very nice , your pretty


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 16, 2007)

ooh! lovely collection! where did you get those clear organizers?


----------



## Cam (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello

I LOVE your makeup !! Where did you buy makeup's box ?

I'm sorry my english is not perfect.

Thank you and congratulation


----------



## sharyn (Mar 16, 2007)

wow - just wow. Your collection is so well organized!!! And its huuuge!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 16, 2007)

I l 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ve your hair!
Nice collection.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cam* 

 
_Hello

I LOVE your makeup !! Where did you buy makeup's box ?

I'm sorry my english is not perfect.

Thank you and congratulation_

 


Here is a link to the site: http://www.sharodan.com/

go to "Online Catalog"
then "Organizational Aids"
it is the "Lipstick Box"

and thank you to merleskaya for her mention of this in a previous post


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

ur stunning hon..and ur collection rocks...very very very nice


----------



## angi (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow, that is an immense collection, and so organised!


----------

